# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Experience Something New

## DawnEye11

I dare you to find a new memorable experience where something mind blowing happens to you and to post it here.Why? So all our minds can be blown. I know I could have made a specific challenge but who doesn't like happy surprises? Ofcourse its possible some have done many things in a lucid dream already but now there is a new experience waiting around the corner for you to add to the list. But what is it? Explore and find out what it could be.

----------

